# Star Wars - The Force Unleashed - Ultimate Sith Edition (PC-DVD)



## notlol (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

 vielleicht weiß hier jemand schnell Hilfe. 
 Ich habe einen AMD-X2 6000+ mit 2GB RAM und genügend Festplattenspeicher frei nach der Installation des Spiels. Meine Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT. Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3 (deu).

 Spiel installieren ging einwandfrei (auch wenn´s bei zwei DVDs halt länger dauert).
 Spiel starten geht nicht. Fehlermeldung STWFU Launcher.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt. Bei Details: AppName: swtfu launcher.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0     ModName: s3dwrapperd3d9.dll
 ModVer: 1.0.167.2546     Offset: 00007e2a

 S3DWrapperd3d9.dll -> hat mich darauf gebracht die neuesten Treiber für die Grafikkarte zu installieren. Ein Direct-X Update wurde auch nochmal gemacht. Jedoch besteht das Problem weiterhin.
 Support von Activision gibt´s scheinbar nicht - auch keinen Patch auf deren Seite. Hab mir jetzt den Patch auf die Version 1.1 runtergeladen (nach einigem googlen für die europäische Fassung) aber selbst nach erfolgreichem Update gehts nicht.

 Hat einer einen Vorschlag was ich noch machen könnte?

 Vielen Dank


----------



## notlol (22. Dezember 2009)

*Heute kam nochmal die Härte von Activision in Form einer EMail:*

 Hallo Daniel Menzel,

 vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

 Starten Sie bitte das DirectX-Diagnose-Programm, indem Sie über Start auf
 Ausführen gehen und dort "dxdiag" eingeben. 
 Bei Windows Vista über die Windowstaste -> bei Suche starten einfach DXDIAG
 eingeben und die gefundene Datei anklicken. Klicken Sie anschließen unten auf die
 Schaltfläche "Alle Informationen speichern" und speichern diese Datei in einem
 Verzeichnis Ihrer Wahl. Diese Datei (dxdiag.txt) senden Sie uns bitte als
 Dateianhang per Email. Alternativ können Sie auch den Inhalt der Datei kopieren
 und in die Antwortemail einfügen.
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Oliver Piper
 ACTIVISION Support Team

 ---------------------------------------
 Deutschland:
 Technik: 09001-225155 (Euro 0,59/Min. *)
 Spiel: 09001-510055 (Euro 1,24/Min. *)

 * = Aus dem deutschen Festnetz, ggf. abweichende Preise aus dem Mobilfunk. Die
 genauen Verbindungspreise erfragen Sie bitte über Ihren Telefonieanbieter.

 Österreich:
 Technik: 0900-241232 (Euro 0,68/Min.)
 Spiel: 0900-400724 (Euro 1,30/Min.)

 Schweiz:
 Technik: 0900-252423 (CHF 1,50/Min.)
 Spiel: 0900-980098 (CHF 2,13/Min.)

 Internet:
http://www.activision.de
 ---------------------------------------
 Activision Blizzard Deutschland GmbH - Fraunhoferstr. 7 - 85737 Ismaning 
 ---------------------------------------


 21.12.2009 19:10 - Daniel Menzel schrieb:

 > Guten Tag,
 > 
 > habe das Spiel ordnungsgemäß installiert. Jedoch wenn ich starten will 
 > kommt folgende Meldung: SWTFU Launcher.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt 
 > und muss beendet werden.
 > Problemsignatur
 > AppName: swtfu launcher.exe     AppVer: 0.0.0.0     ModName: 
 > s3dwrapperd3d9.dll
 > ModVer: 1.0.167.2546     Offset: 00007e2a
 > 
 > Anhang: _DXDIAG.txt_
 > 
 > Nun, was tun?
 > 
 > Mfg


*Da macht man gleich bei der ersten EMail Anfrage was die verlangen und dann wird die EMail nicht mal richtig angesehen. Sowas ist doch für den Support echt schwach. Vor allem wenn man die horrenden Minutenpreise der technischen Hotline in Betracht zieht. Ich vermute man hängt da dann erstmal zehn Minuten in der Warteschleife und bis man das Problem gelöst hat kommen nochmal 20 Minuten dazu. Dann hat man für das Spiel wenigstens insgesamt 50 € bezahlt und sich schon vor dem Spiel 4 Stunden geärgert mit updaten, EMail schicken und telefonieren.
 Da mir ja nichts anderes überbleibt hab ich jetzt nochmals eine EMail mit der dxdiag.txt an den Support gesendet. Eigentlich hätte ich unten hinschreiben sollen:
 Mit noch freundlichem Gruß und sollte dann wieder das gleiche kommen schicke ich bestimmt eine mit Hochverachtungsvoll ihr...
*


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2009)

Mal von deiner Supportanfrage abgesehen, die Fehlermeldung ist schon interessant(er):

Sicher das der Fehler in der Datei: S3DWrapperd3d9.dll entsteht? Das ist nämlich, afaik, keine .dll Datei von DirectX bzw. von nVidia. Ich würde hier einfach mal auf Treiberinkompatiblität tippen.

Google mal nach der Datei S3DWrapperd3d9.dll ... dt. Suche und dann gleich der zweite Link, kommt dir das Programm bekannt vor? Vorallem sind Wrapper kleine Programme ( bzw. Bibliotheken ), die bestimmte Aufrufe im Betriebssysteme umleiten bzw. emulieren.

Ich glaube nicht, dass in diesem Fall Activision und/oder LA mit dem Spiel schuld sind. 

Edit:
Hmm, lt. Google gehört deine besagte .dll Datei zu Software von:
http://www.iz3d.com/products

Hast du davon Produkte gekauft bzw. Software installiert?


----------



## notlol (22. Dezember 2009)

Jepps,

 hab´s eben deinstalliert. Ich wusste doch dass einer schlauer ist. Jetzt startet es zumindest den Launcher bevor nichts mehr geht.

 Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## notlol (22. Dezember 2009)

Also, nachdem ich jetzt noch länger gesucht habe nach Antworten wie ich das Spiel zum Laufen kriege bin ich jetzt schonmal ins Menü des Spiels gelangt und kann das Spiel auch spielen.
  Nur: Es lässt sich nicht speichern und es kommt gleich anfangs eine Fehlermeldung dass kein gültiger Spielstand gefunden wurde. 
  Wie auch, hatte ja noch nicht gespielt, wie soll da dann auch ein gültiger Spielstand vorhanden sein? Der Meldung zu Folge werde ich also auch zukünftig im Spiel deshalb nicht speichern können.
   Klasse, genau das erwartet man sich von einem Vollpreisspiel. Aber die Abkürzung des Spiels sagt ja eh alles: STWFU <- *S*(ome)*W*(hat)T(hat)*F*(ucks)(yo)*U*.

  Scheint mittlerweile ärgerlicher Usus zu sein dass man bei neuen Spielen quasi noch als Beta-Tester missbraucht wird. Eigentlich sollten sich die Spielehersteller nicht mehr wundern dass kaum einer mehr die Vollpreisprodukte kauft sondern lieber eine Raubkopie zieht oder wie ich es mache, für gewöhnlich - bis auf in diesem Fall und bei Fifa09, darauf zu warten dass die ersten Patches draussen sind und das Spiel nur noch zehn Euro kostet.  Für Hilfe bei meinem Savegame Problem bin ich gerne offen.


----------



## notlol (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Star Wars - The Force Unleashed - Ultimate Sith Edition (PC-DVD)  ERLEDIGT!*

Ich melde mich nochmal, weil ich denke wenn man eine Lösung hat sollte man die auch schreiben:

 Erste Schritte:
 Netzwerkverbindung deaktivieren
 Deinstallieren von ZoneAlarm
 Abschalten von AVAST Zugriffsschutz
 START -> AUSFÜHREN -> %temp% -> Soviele Dateien wie möglich löschen
 Neustart (wird von ZoneAlarm eh gefordert)
 Deinstallation von SWTFU
 Neustart

 Soweit so gut:
 Netzwerkverbindung aktivieren
 Patch 1.1 runterladen
 Zugriffsschutz von AVAST wieder deaktivieren
 START -> AUSFÜHREN -> %temp% -> Soviele Dateien wie möglich löschen
 Installation SWTFU
 Patchen auf Version 1.1
 Spiel starten und speichern
 Zugriffsschutz von AVAST aktivieren
 Neueste ZoneAlarm Version installieren

 Bei mir hats geholfen, frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------

